# Communication breakdown



## TaDor

This has been a slow problem that is become obvious to me / us in the past week or so.

Both wife and I are going through depression issues. Money is a big factor. Projects have failed or clients have not come through. So our house hold is tight on money. We haven't had a "date night" for over two months. My mom isn't helping - also a stressor to me and my wife.

I have a lot on my mind, and I can't seem to focus on any one issue. I've talked to a friend about it, who also goes through this as well... it did help.
I feel that we are in a feed-back loop that is effecting how I interact with my wife, which bounces back to me. I can't quite nail it. I think last years infidelity may have a small part of it, I personally feel pretty good about things in that respect. 100% perfect, hell no.

We are not having fun doing the things we used to do - because we are NOT doing the things we like to do. It is just work, eat, child-rearing.

I feel down. It sucks.

I'm getting tired, I'll add more as needed. But I don't want to be in a position again in which we both drift away from each other that causes problems.


----------



## Anastasia6

Money problems are always difficult and mothers or MIL's.

I would suggest one you two find each other , make things easier for each other. Build a team us against the world let it bind you. 

Sex is free and a natural antidepressant. Me and my hubby have had good times and lean times but we don't let it change team us.

One can do special things for each other without money. A lot of time it is about being special in one persons eyes.

Do the dishes, give her oral sex, enjoy knowing you are enriching your lives even when times are tight. Normally this service is appreciated and returned. Happiness is what you make it. Sure it is tough worrying about the house but it's in jeopardy either way right? So continue to be frugal but work on being thankful, joyful, useful, pleasurable and happy.


----------



## TaDor

Had a pretty good Memorial weekend. But I did get sick going into the weekend, she got me well enough to go out to a concert we bought tickets for a few months back... Got me good enough to make it through the day. Not perfect, but I was as good as I was gonna be and we had a good time overall.

We've been talking... still more to do. And will hope to see our MC in the next 2~3 weeks from now, depending on scheduling. Started a new job, its helping in some ways.


----------



## urf

TaDor said:


> Had a pretty good Memorial weekend. But I did get sick going into the weekend, she got me well enough to go out to a concert we bought tickets for a few months back... Got me good enough to make it through the day. Not perfect, but I was as good as I was gonna be and we had a good time overall.
> 
> We've been talking... still more to do. And will hope to see our MC in the next 2~3 weeks from now, depending on scheduling. Started a new job, its helping in some ways.



“Before enlightenment, chop wood, carry water. After enlightenment, chop wood, carry water.” Zen proverb. Chop wood, carry water, have a sip of tea and repeat! Oh those routine, mind numbing tasks such as folding laundry, doing dishes, sweeping floors, chopping vegetables and even chopping wood!.

All of life happens in that moment when your inhale becomes an exhale. See if you can find it.


----------



## TaDor

It didn't help that wife lost her job today because MY work schedule interfered with what her managers wanted, yet she's been working the same schedule for 6 months.
This has really screwed things up... we are both very bummed and pissed off.


----------

